# Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !



## jolantha (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
ich bin der Meinungi ich habe hier schon mal was über Schleierschwanzkoi gelesen !
Glaube mich zu erinnern das Blumenelse einen ?? hat .??
Meine Frage ist jetzt , hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit ihnen gemacht,
 ob die robust genug sind, um über den Winter zu kommen , 
wo man die vernünftig, evtl. online , kaufen kann ( hier gibts keine ),
oder ob es besser ist, sie nicht ganzjährig im Teich zu halten . 
Ich hätte sooooo gerne einen, aber nicht mit aller Gewalt


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Jo,
die sehen zwar recht schön aus, sind aber meist spezielle Züchtungen.
Diese haben oft Eigenschaften, die ihnen das Leben schwerer macht.
Ich kenn das bisher nur von den __ Schleierschwanz Goldfischen und habe daher bisher keine gekauft.

In einem vernüftigen Teich, haben die keine großen Probleme über den Winter zu kommen.


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo.

Einen Schleierschwanzkoi kenne ich nun nicht.  Aber was es gibt, sind Hirenaga-Koi oder auch Butterfly-Koi oder Longfin genannt. Hierenaga heißen die Fische mit langen fransigen Flossen bei den Japanern und als Butterfly werden sie aus Israel und den anderen Züchterländern bezeichnet.

So einen Hirenaga / Butterfly sollte man eigentlich bei einem guten Koihändler bekommen. Ist zwar nicht Massenware, aber einige Koi dieser Art sollten dann da sein. Die Koi(s) gibt es auch in fast allen Varietäten.

Ich habe derzeit 2 Stück in meiner Innenhälterung, weil sie für draußen noch zu klein sind.


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Heiko, Teichlandschaft hat glaube einen.

mfg René


----------



## California1 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo,
Man kann sie auch "Geisterkoi" = "Ghost Koi" nennen 

Lg


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

 Also Ghostkoi sind nach meinen Erkenntnissen eher dunkel einfarbige Koi, überwiegend schwarz oder grau.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo Jo,

Du meinst Butterfly-Koi. Und nein, ich habe keine Koi  - da fehlt meinem Teich mindestens eine "0" beim Volumen


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Ich hab einen Butterfly, allerdings wachsen die wohl nicht so wie die ,,normalen" bleiben eher kleiner..


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

Butterfly können so gross werden wie ihre normalen koi Kollegen, allerdings wachsen sie etwas langsamer 

Ich kann am Wochenende mal versuchen ein Bild von unserem Grossen zu machen.

Hier ein Foto von unseren kleinen die wir dieses Jahr geholt haben 







Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

langsam wachsend? dann
 hab ich ja noch Hoffnung, unsrer ist bisher irgendwie gar nicht gewachsen ;-)   also im Vergleich zu den andren Klötzen..


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

Meine Eltern haben sich vor 2jahren butterfly und koi zeitgleich und Gleich gross geholt. Die koi sind jetzt Ca 38-40cm und die butterfly 30cm ca

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Danke , an Alle !

Latürnich meine ich Butterfliegenkoi, ich hatte da wohl mal wieder eine meiner Gedächtnis-
lücken . 
@ Lucy
Hat Deiner schon einen Winter draußen überstanden ?
@ Chris, 
woher hast Du Deine ?


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

meiner hat 2 Winter draussen super überlebt , hatten allerdings bisher noch nie Winter- ausfälle....


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Ich habe meine vom koi-Händler bei uns um die Ecke. Gibt es aber auch im Zooladen (bei uns)


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Fein, Chris, 
das Problem ist nur, daß Deine Ecke weit weg ist, von meiner Ecke !!


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Fi...ongfin-Koi/?XTCsid=585312korrrvoksls6la48b9a7

Weiß nicht ob sowas für sich in Frage kommt?


----------



## California1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Ubbs, dann habe ich mich wohl mit dem Geisterkoi Versehen .


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Fi...ongfin-Koi/?XTCsid=585312korrrvoksls6la48b9a7
> 
> Weiß nicht ob sowas für sich in Frage kommt?



Danke, hab ich mir gleich als Lesezeichen gesetzt.
Werde ich mir mal ganz in Ruhe durchlesen . 
Hast Du da auch schon bestellt ??
Oder irgendjemand sonst ?


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Ja, ich habe da auch schon bestellt. Als die Fische angekommen sind, sahen sie alle recht gut aus. Von 7 haben es aber nur 2 geschafft und die hatte ich im Keller in der IH.  Einer von denen ist bislang gefühlt so gerade mal 1 cm gewachsen. Also so ganz toll, war mein Ergebnis nun nicht. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass es am Verkäufer lag...kann auch meine Umgebung ursächlich gewesen sein.


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo,
meine Frau hat sich letztes Jahr einen Butterfly zugelegt.
Er hat den Winter bgut überlebt und hat in der Größe um ca 10 cm zugelegt.

Ich war auch skeptisch betreff der "Winterhärte".
Scheint aber gut gegangen zu sein. Er schwimmt munter seine Runden.


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Jo,
die Fischfarm produziert Massenware. Einen guten Koi sollte man da nicht erwarten.
Butterfly mögen zwar schön aussehen, die nahmhaften Züchter produzieren die aber in der Regel nicht, da die Nachfrage eher gering ist.


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Ralph, genaus einen hätt ich gerne ! 

@ Jörg ,
Du oller Pessimist ,  ist mir doch egal, ob er " gut " ist, gesund soll er sein


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Jo,
das hat mit Pessimist nichts zu tun. War eine objektive Einschätzung.

Wer nur Masse produziert, selektiert weniger. Selektiere ich die gesunden und gut wachsenden, habe ich am Ende weniger aber gesündere Koi.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

So macht Mutter Natur das doch auch....der einzige, der  da (manchmal) anders denkt, ist der Mensch.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo Jolantha,
dann mal viel Glück beim suchen.
Mein Frauchen hat den damals beim D....r gekauft.
Ich war davon nicht begeistert, weil ich mit Tieren von diesem Händler schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Es war jedoch die einzigste Möglichkeit diesen Fisch bei uns in der Nähe zu kriegen. Egal, er ist gesund und wächst.

@Jörg,
gesund und gut wachsende selektierte Fische haben aber auch ihren Preis.
ich spreche jetzt nur für mich, ich befinde mich ja noch am Anfang dieses schönen Hobbys und nicht jeder von uns möchte unbedingt Hochzuchten im Teich haben.

Mit persönlich gefallen eigentlich die Butterfly recht gut.
Jedoch in "Bunt" kann ich ihn mir nicht so recht vorstellen, aber der Platinum:


----------



## Vera44 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo Jolantha!

Ich habe 4 Butterfly. Madame Butterfly, und Max mit Söhnchen Minimax und noch ein ..????
Ich mache die Tage mal aktuelle Bilder.
Bisher sind alle immer gut über den Winter gekommen. Madame Butterfly war unser erster Koi. Vorher hatten wir Goldfische und Shubis.


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Mal sehn, in er Nähe von Braunschweig-gifhorn soll es einen händler geben, der butterflys hat, 
werde dan dann wohl mal hinfahren .
Vera, mach mal, möchte gerne mal gucken


----------



## santos (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Habe seit wenigen Tagen auch 2 neue Butterfly koi Damen, diese haben auch direkt abgelaicht. Also wenn welche durchkommen, dann kann ich welche abgeben 

Auf dem 2.Bild im Hintergrund sind die 2


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hi, Santos,
ich seh nur ein Bild, aber kann man ja trotzdem erkennen. 
Bin ja mal gespannt , wieviel Kinder überleben.


----------



## Vera44 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann man sie ja erkennen! Heute war bescheidenes Wetter....


----------



## Chris2109 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

So....hier wie versprochen ein Foto von unserem Großen =)


----------



## Vera44 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo!

Das ist aber ein hübscher. Der sieht toll aus!


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Vera und Chris !!!!!
Danke, daß Ihr mich sooooooo neidisch macht .  
Ich finde eure Butterflys überhaupt nicht toll , so !


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo Jolantha  !

Das könnte Vera ihr Neuer werden !


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hi Gerd!

Hab doch am Samstag schon gefragt - gerne, Du mußt nur sagen........ Du weißt schon


----------



## santos (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schleierschwanzkoi  woher , wenn ja !*

Hallo Leute, habe eben auch noch einen Hübschen vor die Linse bekommen.


----------

